# (NE) HRCH SH Chocolate



## Britt&Angie S. (Apr 2, 2009)

HRCH Scotts Ten Gage Hunter SH
(FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder MH x HRCH Leitner Farms Dark Breez SH) 



Gage is a title Hunter Retriever Champ and Senior Hunter, he also has a Master Pass. He is OFA hips good, OFA elbows normal, CERF clear, CNM clear by parentage (both on white list) and EIC tested clear-on OFA website. 

For pedigree, pictures or information about Gage email [email protected] or 402-720-2776


----------

